# Angelausrüstung für Norge



## m3mphis

Hey Leute, 
bin neu hier in dem Forum und möchte mir hier Infos und anregungen holen. Ich freue mich schon darauf mit ech zu texten und uns auszutauschen.

Na dann mal los meine erste frage kommt gleich schon...
Also bin fast jedes jahr in norwegen unterwegs und hab auch schon ein kleines bischen erfahrung. aber habe mir vor kurzem eine schnurr zugelegt und weiß jetzt aber leider nicht ob sie auch geeignet dafür ist bzw. ob sie auch in norge was taugt.

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1792_Dynamix-Multicolor---1000m-Spulen.html

hab mir die 27.5 kg zugelegt. aber hab gehört die sei zu dick für norge. 
was würdet ihr dazu sagen ??


----------



## ActiV

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

Ick behaupte mal folgendes:
Entweder ist der Hersteller besonders ehrlich oder die Tragkraft wäre zu niedrig für eine geflochtene diesen Durchmessers? 

Sollte es sich um eine Monofile handeln, ich es aber einfach überlesen haben, laber ich jetzt murks 

Ich denke dennoch, dass du sie benutzen kannst: Schalte ein wenig Monofil oder FC vor, circa 10m... Das dürfte die "Scheuchwirkung" die bis zu einer gewissen Wassertiefe auftreten kann minimieren, ohne großartig das Gefühl der multifilen Schnur zu verlieren. Aber ab einer gewissen Wassertiefe, jagen die Räuber ja sowieso nicht mehr auf Sicht und ob dann der Schnurdurchmesser noch wirklich von bedeutung ist, ist wohl eher fragwürdig, doch für dieses Thema gibts hier bestimmt genug Spezis. Ich für mich konnte feststellen, dass ein paar Meter Mono mehr bringt, denn Monofile ist normalerweise weniger anfällig für Steinkanten etc., wie sie beim Pilken doch gerne mal mitgenommen werden.
Gruß


----------



## m3mphis

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

cool danke für die schnelle antwort. also ich denke mal auch das ich ziemlich viel gewicht drann hängen muss. sollte aber nich das problem sein, hab 300 bis 400g gewichte rumliegen. also angelmässig wollte ich schon leichtes bis schweres pilken und naturködern. und ca bis tiefen bis 150 bis 200 meter. ich werde sie einfach mal testen, bin mal gespannt wie sie sich so verhält bei drift und wind und co.


----------



## m3mphis

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

also meinst du das die schnurr zu stark ist? dachte immer das die eigentlich noch zu schwach ist. hab noch eine andere bei mir liegen die hat was bei 47 kg oder so. aber hast recht umso schwerer und tiefer man ist umso schwerer wirds auch in der tiefe zu angeln. hoffe meine neue rolle bzw. die bremse schafft des dann auch


----------



## m3mphis

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

keine ahnung ob die dann hält hab ich noch niche ausprobiert.
hab immer gedacht ich rüste mich besser aus indem ich auch stärkeres material nehme  man weis ja nie was man für ein fisch drann hat  

 aber bei der schnurr sollte man doch aufpassen wie ich jetzt gelernt hab.


----------



## m3mphis

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

ok werd mich mal umschauen, hab auch keine ahnung was man so benutzen kann damit man den besten mittelweg hat. dachte ja immer wenn der fisch richtig anfängt mit ziehen, kanns ja schon mal passieren das er die schnurr zerreist. aber wozu hat man ja ne bremse dranne.... ich muss noch viel lernen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*



m3mphis schrieb:


> ok werd mich mal umschauen, hab auch keine ahnung was man so benutzen kann damit man den besten mittelweg hat. dachte ja immer wenn der fisch richtig anfängt mit ziehen, kanns ja schon mal passieren das er die schnurr zerreist. aber wozu hat man ja ne bremse dranne.... ich muss noch viel lernen



Dem was antonio schon geschrieben hat ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Deine "Bedenken" das der Fisch die Schnur sprengen könnte ist fast unbegründet. Um einen solchen Fisch an die Rute zu bekommen braucht es schon ein gehöriges Stück Glück. 
Außerdem hast Du schon ganz richtig erkannt das deine Rolle auch über eine Bremse verfügt die, wenn richtig eingestellt, Schnur frei gibt und der Fisch damit über Rute und Rolle ermüdet werden kann.

Wenn Du nun mit einer 30lb Combo (Rute/Rolle) fischst ist eine Schnur mit 15-18kg Tragkraft ausreichend. Die Bremse stellst Du dann so eine das sie in der "Strike"-Position bei 3-4kg Zugkraft langsam Schnur frei gibt. 
Für diese Einstellung ist die Verwendung einer rolle mit Schiebebremse vorteilhafter als eine mit Sternbremse. Aus dem einfachen Grund da bei einer Rolle mit Schiebebremse die "Strike"-Position klar definiert ist.


----------



## m3mphis

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

joar das sind doch schon mal gute infos. also hab mir vor kurzem eine neue ausrüstung zugelegt hoffe die is nicht ganz unbrauchbar...

-http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p5249_Senator-113H2-LH.html

-Technium DF BX Boat 
Shimano:Technium DF BX Boat 762030, L: 2,28m, 20- 30lbs

und dazu eben noch die schnur die ich am anfang gepostet habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

Da hast Du schon mal eine gute Combo, zumindest wenn es ums Naturköderfischen geht.
Was natürlich überhaupt nicht passt ist das 27kg Seil.

Wenn Du die Schnur online gekauft hast und das ganze noch keine 2 Wochen her und die Schnur noch nicht auf der Rolle ist kannst du sie ja zurück schicken und eine passende ordern.
Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen mal die GigaFish zu schauen. Die haben gute Schnüre zu einem ordentlichen Preis.


----------



## m3mphis

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

hm was könnt ich damit nun machen? zurückschicken oder einfach probieren? was könnte mir den schlimmstens passieren mit der schnur ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

Mit der Schnur wird Dir nicht viel passieren. Es ist halt so wie antonio schon geschrieben hat. Du benötigst unnötig viel(mehr) Gewicht beim fischen da die Schnur im Wasser einen unnötig großen Wiederstand erzeugt. Außerdem bekommst du weniger Schnur auf die Rolle.

Wie gesagt, wenn möglich umtauschen.


----------



## m3mphis

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

Hallo, 
jo ist ne gute möglichkeit das so zu berechnen um die genaue schnur zu finden aber das kann man doch nur anwenden wenn man weis was auf einem zukommt. also fischmässig, in norwegen weis man das doch nie genau. darum dachte ich lieber eine etwas stärkere schnurr nehmen da ist man auf der sicheren seite.... aber da kann ich auch falsch liegen.


----------



## Robster21

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

Welche Baitcaster Rute für den Fjord?
Hi 
Also erstmal zu mir ich bin schon immer n begeisterter Angler gewesen und habe mich in den letzten Jahren meist an Schwedischen Seen probiert.
Nun geht's nach Norge an den Hardanger Fjord)) bin fürs Pilken bereits gut ausgestattet und suche nun noch ne feine Baitcaster Rute, Rolle hab ich die Abu Garcia Mgx Lh
Ich bin extrem zwischen den folgenden Ruten hin u her gerissen

Abu Garcia OrenJi MGS 652MH Cast 15-45g


Abu Garcia ROCKSWEEPER NANO 652MH CAST 1,95m / 15-45g


Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho Pro 692H Cast 2,10m 15-60g

Was denken ihr soll für den Fjord in Norge u die Inlandsseen im Uferbereich genutzt werden.
Vll habt ihr ja auch noch n paar tolle Alternativen?
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Phoenix-mk

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norge*

Hi Robster!
Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen in Sachen Rute...

ABER

An deiner Stelle würde ich ein neues Thema erstellen und nicht in einem Uralten Thread auf eine völlig andere Frage eine weitere Frage stellen ;-)

BTW Herzlich wilkommen hier im Anglerboard ;-)


----------

